# Possible Buy: Another Friesian Sport Horse (Please!)



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

So here was the first one I posted:
2 Y/O Friesian Sport Horse

Now, here is his Half-Brother. Out of the same stud.
(Also, I forgot to mention in the other one, that their Sire has since passed away. So you could never get a baby from him again, these two boys, and another filly, are the last foals from him.)

He is the same age, two years old. I was told he has more 'spunk' and 'attitude' than the other one. The guy I posted before (See Link Above) is more laid-back and friendly. And he was going to be roughly 15.2h/15.3h
She thinks this one is going to be closer to 16h, a little taller. 

What are your opinions on him?
Versus his half-brother?
Which one would you buy, given the chance? & Why?


















































Thanks!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i like the way the first one carries his head better, but i like this little guy too...i understand your problem..lol

looks like this guy holds his head way up or maybe its the timing of the pics...i like his confo better but im not good at picking apart conformations 
if it was me i would buy this guy...i like the way his gait looks


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

I know nothing about conformation but I like this guys color better


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Peersonally, for riding, I would buy the first one, if you look to show (as in halter and stuff) I would choose the second. The second foal carries himself with more confidence and "spunk", i like it


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

what is he crossed with? looks kinda like arab?


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

This colt:
He is very camped out in the rear. I don't like how his neck and head tie together. I do like this colts color more.

The other colt:
He is a tad ewe necked and there is something I don't like about his knees. But conformationaly I would choose him.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the first colt you were considering better.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't see anything spectacular here.. sorry


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I don't see anything spectacular here.. sorry


It was a post regarding conformation, not whether you thought the horse was outstanding or not. But thank you.
It was also a comparison to the other colt I posted.


----------



## ViEwMySpOtS09 (Apr 8, 2009)

I Like the second one the best.. Sorry I cant offer a critique


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NoFear526 said:


> What are your opinions on him?


Quoted from original post... he's cute, but not outstanding in my opinion.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Hes cute.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

They are both cute. I like the first one over all more than the second. But niether one are "stunners" to me.


----------

